
Uber will partner with University of Arizona for self-driving car research - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/25/9207229/uber-university-of-arizona-tucson-autonomous-self-driving-cars
======
webaholic
How long before the entire department is offered a gold mine and acquiring
them ala they did with CMU?

